# degustation



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Could someone please point me towards a dictionary? 

This looks like the definition of:

Looking at something with degustation. Nasty...

I've looked through many encyclopedias and word sources with no results.

It's used for the Pastry challenge along with a few others that don't really seem to have any basis in English language either.

April
(Just because you can't define it doesn't mean you can't do it)


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

hi, 

dont get your question really, the word means tasting in basically all latino based languages. What are you exactly looking for? 

regards


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

In the categories there was one that was 'degustation'. I have NEVER heard that term in my entire life and it sounds like the definination of a dump station or something. 

I just wanted to know if someone had any idea what the actual definition for this catagory was. 

It has to do with the pastry competition rules and regulations and doesn't even sound like French so I have no clue. 

April


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree that "degustation" does sound like the end product of digestion.

However, it refers to the beginning of the digestion process, i.e. flavorful food. The American Heritage definition is that it is the noun version of "degust":

de·gust (d-gst, d-)
tr.v. de·gust·ed, de·gust·ing, de·gusts 
To taste with relish; savor.

In culinary circles, I have only heard the term used to mean a "tasting course" of many small highly-flavorful items. Think French Laundry.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

First off, the french word for flavour or taste is goût. Gustation is the sense of taste. Déguster means to taste, and dégustation refers to a tasting. For example, un menu dégustation would refer to a tasting menu, courses served in succession. 

I just looked up some pastry competition websites/pages, and it seems they use dégustation to refer to the tasting aspect of the competition, as opposed to the artistic aspect.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

It just seems like a really unappatizing word to describe it...

It didn't seem like it had any familiar language roots connected together that made sense. (I guess I'd do bad in a spelling bee on that aspect) 

April


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

April, 

I still did not get your question! are you fustrated? Is all the issue about a culinary competition? Well we were in Singapore and got silver. But as long as you dont share in proper language what your probelm is about the word degustation, i can not help you. 

regards


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I actually had never heard that particular word used until I asked the question and now have heard it used in several different venues.

Go figure.

I still maintain it sounds like the root word would be something like "desgusting" which OBVIOUSLY doesn't make sense given the application.

You'd think that they would come up with a word a little more appetizing?

LOL

April


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

They're very useful. I haven't found anything in any dictionary I've looked in for some reason. 

I suppose one En Francaise would be a good start.

A...:bounce:


----------

